# TL90 Experiences?



## ZJohnson (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new 80 pto hp loader/hay/utility tractor. Any experiences with the NH TL series? I plan on getting a platform/4wd/mid valve/loader set up. I'm looking at the NH TL, Massey 492, and Case JXU tractors. thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess we missed this post! 

ZJohnson, our apologies if you are still out there. Have you purchased a tractor yet?


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

TL tractors are a good reliable tractor. They have the Iveco engine in them, so they are slow to start, but they deliver the horsepower pretty good. The TLA series however is far more evolved with the new CNH engine in it. If you want a good run of the mill reliable tractor, the TL is the way to go. It is not too fancy in the computer department, and diagnosis is easy on them.
If you want 80 horsepower on the farm, I would suggest the 90 horsepower tractor. The most reliable of the TL's is the forward reverse lever spec, not the shuttle shift. They are even easier again to maintain.


----------

